# Advice on painting the flames on Salamanders shoulder pads?



## whocares (Jan 11, 2008)

I am currently collecting and painting a Salamanders space marine army and I haven't yet started painting the flames on the shoulder pads because I have been worried I will screw them up.

Any advice on how to do this step by step? Anyone with experience with painting Salamanders or just flames in general?

All advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

I have an answer

http://hot-lead.org/advance/fire_prac.htm


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

You could use the link or ask Damned fist as he has does some sweet looking flame shoulderpads. I think...


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Yep, Fists models all have flames on them and are very striking to see.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks guys... your too kind.

OK, I post a tut tomorrow or the next day.:victory:


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

The tutorial at the top is nice, but won't work well on flat surfaces, a la shoulder pads. I'd definitely wait on fists tutorial.


----------



## moc065 (Oct 31, 2007)

That tutorial is great; but for painting on a Flat surface and as small as you will be doing I think that you should start with the darkest colour and work your way out to the Highlights.

I have a Tutorial on my Website in the Hobby tips section, on how to paint flames, I did those in 5-6 steps on the front of some Eldar Jetbikes, which is more to the size and surface paramiters of a Shoulder Pad. If you look in my Space Marine - Troops section you will also see some flames that I did on "The Legion of the Damned" as well as in almost all of my Eldar pictures. I hope it helps you out as flames are not that hard to do, and can actually be done in almost any colour palett.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Thats an awesome army mate, though i'll admit I got REALLY excited at first when i saw a pic that I thought it was an epic army 
(It was a really distant photo). 

But yeah, really well executed!


----------



## moc065 (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks, its actually close to 10K now but only about 4K are painted up to standard. Feel free to leave comments on any of my work directly within my website.

CaHG


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I tried to post it tonight but I ran into a glitch. I'm off to work now so I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Go to The Fire of Nocturne forums they have everything you need to know about Salies and flames. (sorry my computer is being a b*&[email protected] and it wont let me post links)


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I posted a new tutorial on painting "small flames" today. It has to run past a moderator first, but watch for it and good luck with your army!:victory:


Here it is:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=6011


----------



## whocares (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, everyone! It doesn't look too hard.

I can't wait to get started.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

whocares said:


> Thanks for the advice, everyone! It doesn't look too hard.
> 
> I can't wait to get started.



Don't forget to post some pics of your progress:victory:


----------



## whocares (Jan 11, 2008)

Damned Fist said:


> Don't forget to post some pics of your progress:victory:


Will do.

First I'm going to finish lining them and doing the metallics which may take a week or two. But in the mean time I wanted to start practicing flames on some spare parts.


----------

